# Peloric Phrag Green Hornet



## silence882 (Jan 1, 2022)

I got a wonky bloom with 2 mirror-image pouches on my Phrag Green Hornet (longifolium x pearcei). I just wish it was genetically stable because I kinda like it.




Normal bloom:



The color's not quite right in the photos since they were taken under my grow lights, but you get the idea 

--Stephen


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 1, 2022)

That's incredible ! A pair of slippers!


----------



## abax (Jan 2, 2022)

I've never seen such a strange doublebloom before. I do like the cross very much. It looks
very similar to pearcei 'Pink'. 'Pink' is a terrific bloomer.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2022)

Mutation!


----------



## LadySlipper (Jan 4, 2022)

Amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fionasbarnwell (Jan 5, 2022)

I find it very interesting as a friend of mine had a similar experience with a Paphiopedilum. Attaching a photo of her noid Paphiopedilum


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 5, 2022)

fionasbarnwell said:


> I find it very interesting as a friend of mine had a similar experience with a Paphiopedilum. Attaching a photo of her noid Paphiopedilum


There’s an Australian Facebook orchid group that keeps a whole album of these crazy flowers. Absolutely amazing. I haven’t seen it in awhile and am having trouble tracking it down but well worth the look.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 5, 2022)

So the next flower on this spike - not so elegant...


----------



## silence882 (Jan 5, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> There’s an Australian Facebook orchid group that keeps a whole album of these crazy flowers. Absolutely amazing. I haven’t seen it in awhile and am having trouble tracking it down but well worth the look.





https://m.facebook.com/groups/AustralianSlipperOrchids/permalink/714818815245585/


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 6, 2022)

Are you throwing Epson Salts in the feed water?


----------



## silence882 (Jan 7, 2022)

SlipperKing said:


> Are you throwing Epson Salts in the feed water?


I use Cal-Mag a couple times a month. But I've been doing that for years...


----------



## silence882 (Jan 7, 2022)

Now my longifolium has a butt pouch. I can only conclude that my orchid cabinet is haunted.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2022)

The reason I ask because I did a non scientific experiment with Epson Salts and my Phrags. It must of been in the 90s a guest speaker, a Phal expert at the time Bob Gordon mentioned using ES on his plants in the fall during spiking. His reasoning was to increase the color expression of his flowers. I had no Phals but I did use ES on all my plants and it was the Phrags that responded the strongest. The time was before bessae's discovering so mostly green Phrags. In particular, my Praying Mantis expressed strong maroon in the flower bracts as well as the flowers themselves. I got in trouble the higher the concentration of ES I used. The Phrag flowers became deformed like this. When I backed off on the concentration the flowers returned to normal.


----------



## podiver (Jan 8, 2022)

What do you use for ES concentration now?


----------



## silence882 (Jan 9, 2022)

SlipperKing said:


> The reason I ask because I did a non scientific experiment with Epson Salts and my Phrags. It must of been in the 90s a guest speaker, a Phal expert at the time Bob Gordon mentioned using ES on his plants in the fall during spiking. His reasoning was to increase the color expression of his flowers. I had no Phals but I did use ES on all my plants and it was the Phrags that responded the strongest. The time was before bessae's discovering so mostly green Phrags. In particular, my Praying Mantis expressed strong maroon in the flower bracts as well as the flowers themselves. I got in trouble the higher the concentration of ES I used. The Phrag flowers became deformed like this. When I backed off on the concentration the flowers returned to normal.





podiver said:


> What do you use for ES concentration now?



Hmmm I use CAL-MAG Plus at 2 mL per gallon. About twice a month but I'm not overly careful on the schedule. The Green Hornet is constantly in bloom and this is the first spike that has wonky blooms. There are 2 other spikes currently blooming normally.

Maybe I over-supplemented it without realizing it?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2022)

If I drank water I would stop drinking the water at your place!!!


----------



## silence882 (Jan 10, 2022)

NYEric said:


> If I drank water I would stop drinking the water at your place!!!


I only drink cold, delicious Coca-Cola Classic.

But the 'chids get r/o water.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 10, 2022)

I am cross eyed so it looks normal to me. 
Jk
I like the anomalies. Weird but fascinating


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2022)

I bloomed a weird sukhakulii and an absolute disaster of a Fanaticum last year.


----------

